# How about that Lego Movie?



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 14, 2014)

I think it needed a thread :V

From what I've seen, everyone who's seen it (and that's a lot of people) think it's amazing (which is good because it is)
So, thoughts? ;3;


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see it when it comes out ! (next wednesday in France... Yeah, we suck when i comes to movie dates) 

The critics being so enthusiastic is just mindblowing and my curiosity has reached its peak, so... Yeah, come quick Wednesday !


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 14, 2014)

Looks retardedly funny. Probably gunna see it.


----------



## KOfoxing (Feb 14, 2014)

Truly an interesting blockbuster to watch. I'm planning to see it this weekend!


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 15, 2014)

I think you guys are gonna love it. It also has a nice story at the end that is just too true.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 15, 2014)

It's short and sweet - You'll laugh your way through it, though not like, gut-busting. Can't go wrong with that! And it's really well done on an animation level. I was expecting more along the lines of claymation movies, where you can visually see the characters and objects twitching to the framerate, but Lego Movie got it right, flows very smoothly.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 15, 2014)

When I first heard of this movie, I thought, 'Aw man. Bet it's gonna look like _Ninjago_'. Then I saw the trailer and changed my mind. Not even the Christina Aguilera/Pitbull's musical tripe turned me off. 
Still, I thought LEGO was gonna rely heavily on its notorious licensing of multiple franchises (DC, 2008 Speed Racer, NBA, etc.) to bring in the kids. Aside from Batman (who had more screentime and was far more entertaining here than _The Dark Knight Rises_), it wasn't necessarily the case.
Reading the synopsis, I thought it was gonna be a bit stupid and to an extend it was. I was about to rank it just above _Despicable Me 2_, mainly because I love LEGOs.
Then came the plot twist. It really tied the movie together and could finally see what the critics were talking about.
I've recommended it to some friends, and I'd watch it again to try and take in all the fast-paced action.



Lastdirewolf said:


> It's short and sweet - You'll laugh your way through it, though not like, gut-busting. Can't go wrong with that! And it's really well done on an animation level. I was expecting more along the lines of claymation movies, where you can visually see the characters and objects twitching to the framerate, but Lego Movie got it right, flows very smoothly.



I don't regularly look up how CGI movies are made in detail, but this one was the exception. The following link gives more detail about how the studio, Animal Logic, went about, among other things, in making CGI look like stop-motion animation and viceversa:

http://www.fxguide.com/featured/brick-by-brick-how-animal-logic-crafted-the-lego-movie/


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 15, 2014)

I think one of trhe best aspects of the movie is that they _could _have messed it up. There was _so much_ that could've gone wrong, and it didn't.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 19, 2014)

I saw it. Everything (about it) is AWESOME !

I laughed all the way through, and always managed to keep me on my toes to see what visual gag they might come up next. Saw the twist coming from a mile away, but when it arrived I still was surprised by how cleverly it was executed. Oh and Batman and Green Lantern : best uses of superheroes in a long time


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 19, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> I saw it. Everything (about it) is AWESOME !
> 
> I laughed all the way through, and always managed to keep me on my toes to see what visual gag they might come up next. Saw the twist coming from a mile away, but when it arrived I still was surprised by how cleverly it was executed. Oh and Batman and Green Lantern : best uses of superheroes in a long time



It was one of the very few movies that Will Ferrell didn't ruin. The other being Zoolander. So that is saying quite a lot.


----------



## Distorted (Feb 20, 2014)

I will admit that it was very good. I was expecting it to strictly be a kids movie, but it had something for everybody with a good message as well. And they got really creative with the animation.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a true work of art, truly one of the most profound films that I've ever watched. After I had watched this movie, an existential shift has occurred in my life that has forever changed my way of thinking.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 20, 2014)

Zoolander was hilarious.


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 20, 2014)

I read one excerpt from a review that said something along the lines of "Never before has a movie that wasn't trying to sell me something make me want to go and fill my house with the product it wasn't selling" and that is so true


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 20, 2014)

Totally. We all wanted to have a Unikitty figurine after we came out of the theatre ^^'


----------

